# 6990 gpu-z 2nd gpu aticrossfire disabled



## dunro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello, I am on my 2nd 6990, the first I thought was defective, so I rma it back to newegg, now I have same issue,...1st    750w tx corsair psu, this meets the requirements for the card, exceeds them a bit actually, as far as amps goes, .....2.3 gig quad intel chip,   750i nvidia xfx mobo, 6 gigs of 667 ddr 2 ram, and the 6990....now in msi afterburner it shows 0 2nd gpu usage, lower temp for 2nd gpu, and either 250 in desktop for clock freq, or 0 in games, it actually goes to 0 inside games....also 0 usage,   it is also not detecting all of the memory for the unit, same as previous one, only detecting 2760 mb, it shows linked in ccc, and it shows memory on gpu z, however in dxdiag shows 2760 mb, also, in msi, doesnt show second unit memory at all.... gpu z shows matching stats for both, except ati crossfire for second gpu, say disabled....and once again, performance, is half what it should be, and of course my mobo is a non crossfire mobo, so does that mean, that since even though these are on same card, that because my mobo doesnt support crossfire, that it doesnt support the full usage of the second gpu, I was planning to upgrade rest of system, I just would like this confirmed, or supported if anyone knows, thanks...


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 11, 2011)

dunro said:


> Hello, I am on my 2nd 6990, ...



To better help you please fill out your system specs. Welcome to TPU


----------



## Doomedspeed (Oct 11, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> To better help you please fill out your system specs.






dunro said:


> 2.3 gig quad intel chip,   750i nvidia xfx mobo, 6 gigs of 667 ddr 2 ram, and the 6990




Bottle-neck much? 

It would be helpful to know the full details but this explaination may help.


----------



## dunro (Oct 11, 2011)

k i filled out system specs, but they are pretty much all in the post, but I filled it out....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2011)

you are correct - you meet the requirements of ONE 6990.

When running 2 in crossfire, AMD recommends a 1200w unit







But yes....Like doomspeed said. your CPU is a serious serious bottleneck for these cards.  and DDR2 667mhz???

the money you spent on that second 6990 would have found better use elsewhere. no where are you going to be able to get 100% out of those 6990s with a setup like yours. its a total waste

------

Doing a little research before spending your money doesnt hurt unless you have more money then sense


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

fail response is fail

hes on 1 6990 not 2

hes on his 2nd 6990 aka 1 was defective it was replaced always read the post twice before providing a response 

edit

he helps when trying not to make an ass of yourself take it from me 

read it twice lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2011)

My bad, His wall of text makes it hard to fucking read, and i dont have a phd i codebreaking.


:edit:


and for the record, I *ATTEMPTED* to read it more then 5 times


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

well i dont use punctuation most of the time and i right walls of text you never have problems codebreaking them when i type it them up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i dont use punctuation most of the time and i right walls of text you never have problems codebreaking them when i type it them up.



Im not gonna get into an arguement with you. but at least your walls have some structure.

All i see here is a scoop of really really runny loose mash potato thats been thrown at at the plate creating a nice splatter effect.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

awww. come on argue more i wanna troll lol and its all good man im sure youll troll me back at somepoint make sure its a good one so i can sig quote it.

and ill admit hes OP is pretty shitty and hard to understand.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 11, 2011)

dunro said:


> Hello, I am on my 2nd 6990, the first I thought was defective, so I rma it back to newegg, now I have same issue,...1st    750w tx corsair psu, this meets the requirements for the card, exceeds them a bit actually, as far as amps goes, .....2.3 gig quad intel chip,   750i nvidia xfx mobo, 6 gigs of 667 ddr 2 ram, and the 6990....now in msi afterburner it shows 0 2nd gpu usage, lower temp for 2nd gpu, and either 250 in desktop for clock freq, or 0 in games, it actually goes to 0 inside games....also 0 usage,   it is also not detecting all of the memory for the unit, same as previous one, only detecting 2760 mb, it shows linked in ccc, and it shows memory on gpu z, however in dxdiag shows 2760 mb, also, in msi, doesnt show second unit memory at all.... gpu z shows matching stats for both, except ati crossfire for second gpu, say disabled....and once again, performance, is half what it should be, and of course my mobo is a non crossfire mobo, so does that mean, that since even though these are on same card, that because my mobo doesnt support crossfire, that it doesnt support the full usage of the second gpu, I was planning to upgrade rest of system, I just would like this confirmed, or supported if anyone knows, thanks...



Get ready for a mouthful...

Lets start with your motherboard, no you do not need a crossfire supporting motherboard to fully utilize a dual GPU card, now to your ram I have to ask did you know what you were doing when buying that 6990? You should not be running ANYTHING other than at least 4+ gigs of DDR3 RAM with that kind of graphics card. Now to your processor, unless you want to seriously bottleneck the capability of your graphics card you want a processor with a least a 3 GHz clock and you would still possibly experience bottlenecking with that so please get a new processor for the sake of that amazing GPU and while your at it get a nice motherboard as well since older motherboards could not cope with the needed system upgrades. Now for the power supply, you do not meet anything except the minimum requirement for that GPU, what is recommended is a 1000w power supply, using a 750w PSU leaves very little if any spare power available which means that your GPU likely is not getting the power it needs to perform optimally.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm running a single 6950 with an AII x4 635 OC'd @ 3.2 ghz  and 4gb of DDR3 1600 running @1450mhz with 7-7-7 timings and I cannot max out mah card...

That being said I think your card is simply using it's energy saving features and not engaging the second GPU


----------



## dunro (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for all the help, I am happy I got snagged by a couple trolls, 

but anyways, yeah, I see the error of my ways, I was like 800 dollars, hmm, I can get a 6990, or an all new system, minus video card, I can see how I did it back asswards, 

but I have on my cart soon as I get the money, a am3+ mobo, ddr3 ram, 1100t thuban, much better psu, and a new case, 

went over it with a friend who is into this kinda stuff, so he is going to put it together for me, 

much thanks, for all your help.....


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 12, 2011)

dunro said:


> thanks for all the help, I am happy I got snagged by a couple trolls,
> 
> but anyways, yeah, I see the error of my ways, I was like 800 dollars, hmm, I can get a 6990, or an all new system, minus video card, I can see how I did it back asswards,
> 
> ...



Not sure where you live...country etc etc but if you live near a Microcenter They do some fairly good cpu/mobo bundles or $40 off of any combo you make, except top tier mobo's like ASUS Crosshair..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 12, 2011)

1100T still isnt worth it


2500k + Z68 for $300 drop in $40 of DDR3 8gigs 1600mhz and presto done


about the same cost as a thuban setup or bulldozer setup and signifcantly faster

6990 is dual gpu so memory performance is crucial

12gb/s of memory bandwidth on Thuban 6 core 1333mhz
18gb/s of memory bandwidth on FX 8150 1866mhz
20-22gb/s of memory bandwidth on SB i5 2500k at 1600mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2011)

Also..... please tell me you are running a 64bit OS? because if your not, your 6GB of Ram plus 4GB of video memory will get you into trouble with a 32bit OS which may be the answer in itself.


----------



## Glazierman (Oct 16, 2011)

Ive noticed while playing BF3 Beta that my second card is barely working 18% in use ,it's the first card in CCC software showing usage and temps that the first card runs really hard 92% while the second card laggs I would have thought in crossfire they would work equally to lesson load on both cards?? Is this normal?? Also my specs are on the left side of this post.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

Glazierman said:


> Ive noticed while playing BF3 Beta that my second card is barely working 18% in use ,it's the first card in CCC software showing usage and temps that the first card runs really hard 92% while the second card laggs I would have thought in crossfire they would work equally to lesson load on both cards?? Is this normal?? Also my specs are on the left side of this post.



what drivers were you running?

:EDIT:

Also the Beta ended last monday....

Did it really take you this long (almost a whole week) to notice that your cards werent running at 120%??


----------



## Diannous (Dec 28, 2011)

dunro said:


> Hello, I am on my 2nd 6990, the first I thought was defective, so I rma it back to newegg, now I have same issue,...1st    750w tx corsair psu, this meets the ....., I just would like this confirmed, or supported if anyone knows, thanks...



I don't know if you have solved your problem yet, but I have experienced the same thing. I had to change a setting in the BIOS (Motherboard).

My problem was that the speed of the PCI-E-slot was not set to PCI-E x16. I had to manually enable this in the BIOS. After that the 2nd gpu-core came online.

I hope this helps.


----------

